# 14 day DnP log..  Ask me anything if I didn't post it



## Four1Thr33

This is my DNP log of crystal type caps

Starting weigh is 184lbs
Age 30

Day one: one pill taken at 315pm.. I wanted to take the first dose during the day to see if there is any weird side effects. I figured this was better then sleeping through the process. 830pm.. Nothing important to report. My nose is a little weird feeling and I am slightly nausea.. 1047pm. had sex with out issue.. No adverse sides yet. 

Day two: one pill taken at 320pm. Today's work out was not inhibited in any way and no heat to report at this time. Sleep was bad, was tossing and turning all night and sweaty 

Day three: one pill taken at 12pm. The rest of the day kinda sacked.. It felt like I was developing the flu.. Slight dizziness and constent gas and stomach issues. Sleep was good though

Day four: one pill taken at 10am. I believe today is going to be the day I take two. Thus far into the day I fell great. Not tired But I am actually hot in my 60deg house wile everyone else is complaining that it's cold hahaha. Took the second pill at 11pm and had my self some wet sleep on top of my covers

Day 5-14 where 1cap when I awoke and the other before bed.. Other then every day my wife being super cold and me in a tank top haha.. Every day was constant hunger and super gassy stomach issues but over all 2 caps where a walk in the park. I did have somewhat trouble keeping an errection with all the heat though.. Anyone scarred to try this product don't be. Start slow and see how u feel and it Def helped taking my caps spread out and that it's 30deg to 50deg here currently. 
Today was my first day not taking any caps and I wanted a finished weight before any water weight if any is dropped

Day 15 (NO CAP) WEIGHT 179..


----------



## PillarofBalance

Did you die?


----------



## Four1Thr33

Yes..  Twice


----------



## AlphaD

Would you do it again?


----------



## Four1Thr33

Also yes..  If my weight wasn't messing with me I lost 5lbs in the 14 days and it helped me save on heating costs haha 

I saved 22caps for a second run but I might just get more at a later date


----------



## AlphaD

Very nice. ....so many logs of mixed reviews...good to hear it worked for you brother.


----------



## jyoung8j

Didnt sound to bad....lol its hell..


----------



## PillarofBalance

was your jizz yellow (bundy wants to know)


----------



## Four1Thr33

Haha yes it also was..  And no matter how much water I drank it my pee was always yellow


----------



## james42

What were you eating calorie and macro wise? And what is your normal maintenance? 
I'm on day two of my second run. I bailed on my first run after six days. I feel like I'm more mentally prepared to ride it out for 14 days this time.


----------



## Four1Thr33

I didn't follow any macro or specific diet..  This was just eating what I found around my house..  Some of the guys here ate cake all the time and lost weight haha...  I didn't weigh my self today yet but today's the day I should be clear on the life of DnP 
In a few days I'll have a new weigh in to post..


----------



## james42

Four1Thr33 said:


> I didn't follow any macro or specific diet..  This was just eating what I found around my house..  Some of the guys here ate cake all the time and lost weight haha...  I didn't weigh my self today yet but today's the day I should be clear on the life of DnP
> In a few days I'll have a new weigh in to post..



sounds good. I think being too restrictive with my calories last time may have been my downfall. This time I'm only eating slightly under my normal maintenance. 
I'm anxious to see your final weight in a few days.


----------



## Four1Thr33

From the research I have found..  Most people eat mostly carbs..  Due to carbs increasing your heat on DnP thus dropping more weight in theory


----------



## PillarofBalance

Four1Thr33 said:


> From the research I have found..  Most people eat mostly carbs..  Due to carbs increasing your heat on DnP thus dropping more weight in theory



Total broscience. That's like saying that your test is working because you have bitch tits. Heat is a side effect and more heat doesn't mean its working better. Spongy and I just happen to be two guys who get horrible carb cravings on the stuff. Happens to others as well. Some people just control those cravings better. No matter what you eat though, the DNP works. You WILL lose weight.


----------



## james42

Hey pillarofbalance.  What do you think is the best way to go about it calorie wise? My maintenance is about 3000 and I'm eating 2500 now on 600 dnp ed.
I want maximum results but I also want it to be as painless as possible


----------



## Four1Thr33

Weight this morning
176.0


----------



## james42

Four1Thr33 said:


> Weight this morning
> 176.0



Awesome.  Is it a huge difference in the mirror?


----------



## Four1Thr33

To be perfectly honest.. Not to aggressive..  But I'm happy with the easy losses..  Will do again for sure..  Prolly 2-3 caps this time..  Once I get back to my cardio I'm sure I'll start to pop more


----------



## james42

That's still some good weight loss.  I'm hoping I can endure 14 days of 600 mg. I'm only on day 3 now and I'm already cooking. If I don't see some dramatic results I doubt I'll use it again.


----------



## Four1Thr33

That's 38 caps... 15 more then me..  U will be satisfied... But Sooo hot......  Take them morning afternoon and before bed helps 

Spread them out into 3 doses through


----------



## james42

Four1Thr33 said:


> That's 38 caps... 15 more then me..  U will be satisfied... But Sooo hot......  Take them morning afternoon and before bed helps
> 
> Spread them out into 3 doses through



I'm actually experimenting with taking it all first thing in the morning to help minimize the sweating at night. Mainly so my wife dosnt flip out.
so far it seems to help a little but not a huge difference. I'm a little concerned because I have to volunteer for the first half of Thursday at my son's preschool.  I'm going to wait until I'm done that day to take anything. If it gets noticeable I'm gonna tell them it's from antibiotics the Dr gave me.
It's gonna be a rough day regardless.
(Laying in a pool of sweat as I type this)


----------



## Iron1

Has anyone actually been questioned about excessive sweating or is it more an unfounded paranoia?
I can't imagine an answer like "I run hot" or "I sweat a lot" is a red flag to anyone.


----------



## Four1Thr33

I had no issues with that here its been 40degs...  But I'm sure if I had an inside job it be more noticeable


----------



## james42

I haven't had anyone say anything but I don't see how they can't possibly be thinking wtf.  It's not like it's subtle. My face and arms are shiny from sweat and the back of my shirt and armpits are soaked. All while everyone else is wearing sweaters.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Haha.. That's why I would split.. Less inferno at once


----------



## james42

Four1Thr33 said:


> Haha.. That's why I would split.. Less inferno at once



Haha. You should see me in the gym. There was a puddle under me in the squat rack. Then I hit the tanning bed. It's like being in a sauna. 
If I wasn't drinking 3+ gallons of water a day I would probably be dead.


----------



## PillarofBalance

james42 said:


> I'm actually experimenting with taking it all first thing in the morning to help minimize the sweating at night. Mainly so my wife dosnt flip out.
> so far it seems to help a little but not a huge difference. I'm a little concerned because I have to volunteer for the first half of Thursday at my son's preschool.  I'm going to wait until I'm done that day to take anything. If it gets noticeable I'm gonna tell them it's from antibiotics the Dr gave me.
> It's gonna be a rough day regardless.
> (Laying in a pool of sweat as I type this)



I have used prednisone as an excuse before. Also blamed it on this awesome new fat burning diet lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Iron1 said:


> Has anyone actually been questioned about excessive sweating or is it more an unfounded paranoia?
> I can't imagine an answer like "I run hot" or "I sweat a lot" is a red flag to anyone.



Nobody really knows about dnp outside of the forums. So red flag for what?


----------



## Four1Thr33

I avoided the tanning bed like the plaugue..I honestly believe I could have handled alot more then 2 Dailey caps but my lady wanted a smooth first run out of me


----------



## james42

Sorry to hijack your thread but I thought this was good info.
The taking everything in the am worked great. I took my last dose yesterday morning,  sweated my ass off as usual for most of the day. I skipped this mornings dose and went to work at the school. I had almost zero sweats while I was there. I popped my whole dose at about noon and it's hitting me hard now at about 3:00.
I think this is a huge benefit being able to have a little control over the timing of bad sweats.


----------

